# Best way to carry logs on my tractor?



## Dad2FourWI (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a Ford 1910 tractor with a 770B front end loader and I welded 5 short tines on the bucket for carrying logs/brush but that has only worked fair...

I am curious how others people are moving logs around with their equipment???

The usual stuff... picking up logs in the woods and loading on my running gear (now that I have one!), unloading off my running gear and positioning for my mill...

I think I can find some pallet tines to fit on my front-end loader but is that what I really want to do??? Is there a better solution?? (short tines/curved tines/etc.) Cost is a factor....

Any thoughts are appreciated!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 26, 2012)

Check for a used bucket with grapples on it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 27, 2012)

Any pallet "forks" you add to your bucket means, you also have to lift the weight of the bucket every time you lift a log. Your tractor is small and doesn't lift a huge amount, so it's probably a good idea to go straight to a set of pallet forks to replace your bucket for log handleing?

Size them right, as no use getting a bigger "heavier" set than you need.

SR


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish I could afford a forwarder. But I am happy with my log rack on a running gear and skidsteer with a grapple bucket. 






















The log rack on the running gear just slips into pockets so I can pull it off if I need to. 

Billy


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Jul 27, 2012)

@ Sawyer Rob, thanks! - I stopped by the salvage yard today and found some forks... but I will have to look further as my loader (Ford 770B) is not going to handle standard forks... but I am at least learning! 

@ Cowboy Billy, loved the pics... but drooling on my pc is not a good thing!!!! Hey, you MI guys have all the toys! - us poor WI boys need to "make do"...

We have given the running gear some TCL and all we need to do now is find some tires (that are not so brittle!) and I have a few cracks to weld on the tongue but at least the two front wheels are free again and turning like new! (itching to get into the woods!!!)

I will be cruzin' the internet tonight looking for forks for a Ford 770B front loader!!!!

Thanks for all the input!!!
-Dad2FourWI


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 29, 2012)

I use a drawbar on the 3PTH and a logging chain. Only the tailend of the logs touches the dirt but you need to be careful the frontend don't come up with a big log if it gets hung up, keep your foot on the clutch. I stage the logs on a ramp in front of the mill then move them with a cant hook


----------



## JHctRednek (Jul 29, 2012)

I use a shortened 3pt hitch boom with a log grapple on the end. Its only one log at a time but all you have to do is lower the boom, jump off, whack the grapple points and go. Keeps the end of the log high so it doesn't get hung. From there I load them into an old hay wagon with homemade pallet spikes on the bucket. 

Cowboy Billy, is that an old Farmall 130? I have a 140 from '62, love those machines and the fast hitch system, best system IMHO.


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Jul 29, 2012)

@ Mad Professor, yea, that is my usual way too... using the drawbar... but as I am not getting any younger, there has to be an easier way! LOL

@ JHctRednek, nice... the only thing I want different is that I want to ditch the bucket and have some short forks for my front end loader... reduce the weight and allow me to work with bigger trees.

I have found some "quick attach" rigs that fit on the Ford 770B FEL (front end loader) that I can then mount forks on but I am wondering if these rigs weigh as much or more than my bucket!?!?!?

I doubt I will ever use the bucket again (heck it was always a bit of a PITA anyways!)...

Should I just grab a pair of forks and have someone weld the pins onto the forks so that I can attach them to my front end loader??

Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jul 30, 2012)

For picking up logs with my old 8N, I have steel tubing welded to the bucket and 1" solid steel rods that fit inside the tubing. The ends of the rods are drilled so that they can be pinned in place, but they're probably pretty solidly rusted into the tubing by now. The tractor can only pick up about 600 pounds anyway. No hydraulic tip on the bucket, just a trip lever. Makes it a little tricky to load onto the portable sawmill , but I use a ramp and winch for the big stuff.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 30, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> For picking up logs with my old 8N, I have steel tubing welded to the bucket and 1" solid steel rods that fit inside the tubing. The ends of the rods are drilled so that they can be pinned in place, but they're probably pretty solidly rusted into the tubing by now. The tractor can only pick up about 600 pounds anyway. No hydraulic tip on the bucket, just a trip lever. Makes it a little tricky to load onto the portable sawmill , but I use a ramp and winch for the big stuff.



Com-on Dave, quit abuseing that Ford, and get it back out in the pasture to "chase cows" where it belongs!!





SR


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jul 30, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Com-on Dave, quit abuseing that Ford, and get it back out in the pasture to "chase cows" where it belongs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be glad to put "Henry" out to pasture, but I can only pick up a 500 pound log, myself. Maybe Cowboy Billy would be willing to swap that John Deere & grapple for the Ford. If he'd be willing to throw in a couple of chain saws, I'd think about it.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey, if you throw in a few cows in the trade for the Deere, he'd have to take your Ford then!! 

Give it a thought, and make him the offer... lol

SR


----------



## Log Man (Jul 31, 2012)

*Tongs For Pulling Logs*

I built this with square tubing and I used it to clear 10.5 acres. I have a single rope that y's to pull tongs apart so you don’t get up and down from the tractor to hookup the log or unhook at the log deck. The tongs will pull 4 - 36 inch logs. This saved me a lot of time and you don’t have to lift the whole log. I used the front end bucket and cant hook to roll the logs at the saw mill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 31, 2012)

Log Man said:


> I built this with square tubing and I used it to clear 10.5 acres. I have a single rope that y's to pull tongs apart so you don’t get up and down from the tractor to hookup the log or unhook at the log deck. The tongs will pull 4 - 36 inch logs. This saved me a lot of time and you don’t have to lift the whole log. I used the front end bucket and cant hook to roll the logs at the saw mill.



That looks like a Deutz, what size is it?

SR


----------



## Log Man (Jul 31, 2012)

*Deutz Tractor*

Hi SR,

The tractor is a Duetz D 6807. Its an air cooled diesel. The only item I have replaced is the heating element in the intake manifold. It has been a Work Horse for me.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 31, 2012)

Log Man said:


> Hi SR,
> 
> The tractor is a Duetz D 6807. Its an air cooled diesel. The only item I have replaced is the heating element in the intake manifold. It has been a Work Horse for me.



The 06, 07 series Deutz tractors are good tractors, i've had three, and i still have one... The air cooled diesels are great motors, as are the air cooled SLH diesels that are in many rebadged SAME's.

SR


----------



## JHctRednek (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey log man that rope on the tongs is a great idea  (wish I thought of it). I don't have that great of luck with getting the tongs to bite on the log without giving them a whack with the ax, but the rope to unhook would be awesome. Usually I do the cutting and dad does the pulling so he would love it even more :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## Log Man (Aug 3, 2012)

*Tongs To Bite!*



JHctRednek said:


> Hey log man that rope on the tongs is a great idea  (wish I thought of it). I don't have that great of luck with getting the tongs to bite on the log without giving them a whack with the ax, but the rope to unhook would be awesome. Usually I do the cutting and dad does the pulling so he would love it even more :hmm3grin2orange:.



Hi JH,

To *set* tongs: I pull my rope, open tongs, lower lift till tongs sit on log and release my rope. As I raise my lift it pulls in the tongs. When I drive off slow it sets the tongs.

To* unhook * tongs: I lower the log to the ground, backup till the tongs are straight up and down. Then I lower the lift and this pushes the tongs out. I pull my rope to open the tongs and drive off.

I hope this method will save you and your Dad some time.


----------

